# "FTV" Fashion TV of "SPOON" Mag Shoot



## benjikan (Jun 2, 2007)

"FTV" Fashion TV "SPOON" Magazine Video my Shoot...

Anyone want to watch a four minute Video from Fashion Television of my "Spoon" magazine shoot, go to this site..I am not the bald headed "Fashion Stylist"..I am the bald headed photographer...Shaved, that is..

http://www.dailymotion.com/nitroglobus/video/xlcdg_guerrierefragdsl

Ben


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 2, 2007)

Doesn't appear to be working.  

mike


----------



## benjikan (Jun 2, 2007)

You have to sign in..The idiots classified it as 18 and over...You'll see why it was idiotic.  I complained to the site.


Ben


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, it worked AT ONCE for me. No registration, nothing: I clicked on the link and there was the film.

Good one! I like it.
Only complaint: we see WAY TOO LITTLE of you!!!
Lovely models, fashion, hairstyles and make up and many good photos that also show in the film, but just too little of the PHOTOGRAPHER!!!

You can ONLY make things good for me again, Ben, by arranging FREE TIME in your calendar of next year around 24 and 31 May and by planning to come to THE BIG TPF MEET-UP here in North Germany, to - well: meet us, take photos with us, (of us?), and so that I can get to know you in person


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 2, 2007)

Yep!  Works now.  Very cool, looks like a lot of fun!  And you even get a Fuji director's chair. (you were shooting what on this??) 


mike


----------



## benjikan (Jun 2, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Hey, it worked AT ONCE for me. No registration, nothing: I clicked on the link and there was the film.
> 
> Good one! I like it.
> Only complaint: we see WAY TOO LITTLE of you!!!
> ...



Remind me next year..In the meantime, you could come to the "Salon de la Photos" in Paris from the 3-7th of October and see me there.  I'll be at the PENTAX Stand...

Ben


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2007)

benjikan said:


> Remind me next year..


But you must plan this in advance, so nothing can come up and take away the time!!! 



			
				benjikan said:
			
		

> "Salon de la Photo" in Paris from the 3-7th of October and see me there. I'll be at the PENTAX Stand...


 
Whoa, that sure sounds enticing!


----------



## benjikan (Jun 2, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> Yep!  Works now.  Very cool, looks like a lot of fun!  And you even get a Fuji director's chair. (you were shooting what on this??)
> 
> 
> mike



For which magazine?  It was "Spoon"..Which Camera?  The Fuji 680 cross processed from E6 to C41...

Ben


----------

